# arms reach sleigh bed/bumper concern



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

My dd is 3mo old, and has been very happy sleeping first between us in a little co-sleeper bed (first years close and secure co sleeper)
http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Cl.../dp/B00012CHFI

We have the wooden arms reach co-sleeper sleigh bed, which we now put the little first years one inside and she sleeps so well. Problem is: She is now too long for the little First Years one, and we have to start putting her right into the sleigh bed co-sleeper any day. But the mattress has a gap on the sides, which worried me. I called Arms Reach and they said it was because the wooden sleigh bed models HAVE TO be used with a bumper pad (which was included.) I wasn't going to use the bumper at all d/t SIDS risk concerns with bumpers, but is it more of a concern to not use it and have a gap in the mattress between it and the hard side of the wooden co-sleeper?

I really am concerned about this. Anyone else using the wooden Sleigh bed co-sleeper? Are you using the bumper? I bought the organic one, but I really feel uncomfortable about using it...But I also don't feel good about not using it due to how this thing is made with the mattress not fitting snugly without it. Please tell me what you think!

Here is a link to a photo for those that don't know what the Sleigh bed looks like. You can't se the mattress gap here, because the photo shows the bumper in it!

http://www.armsreach.com/shop-3/the-...atural-87.html


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

We ended up with a large gap when we sidecarred the crib. We went to a craft store and bought some long pieces of foam, wrapped them in pillowcases and wedged them down tightly into the gap...they cannot come out unless I pull them out to change the sheets.

Maybe something along those lines if you don't want to use the bumper? It's such a cute little bed -- I didn't know they made Arm's Reach wooden co-sleepers.

I'd be concerned about the gap, too. GL with a solution!


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! I guess I wasn't that clear. The gap is inside the co-sleeper, in the sleeping area, all around the perimeter of the mattress, I can stick 2 fingers in on each side between the "wall" of the co-sleeper and the mattress. The gap between the bed and it is actually very small. But your advice will be good for later on when we sidecar a crib


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

How thick is the mattress?


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

It's the organic sleigh bed mattress made by OMI. I think it is 2 inches thick. Why do you ask?


----------

